# FreeBSD on HP 420



## netcrip (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm new in this forum. I want to install FreeBSD 8.2-i386 on my laptop, HP 420 and I want to know if there is compatibility. Sorry for my English isn't so good.

Processors: Intel PentiumÂ® Dual Core T4500 (1 MB Cache, 2.30 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
Memory: 2GB (DDR3, 1333 MHz)
Network: Ralink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2011)

http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/freebsd/


----------

